# In heat and vulva is very swollen



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is about a week in heat and we noticed her vulva is very very swollen about the size of a half a tennis ball. Is this normal to get so swollen
And she is continuously licking her self

Sorry I am a man and have 0 experience in this kinda stuff


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes that is very normal.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes that is very normal.


Thanks I was starting to get worrried


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Quite normal. Walk her through a dog show and watch people go O.O!!!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Super normal. Wish I could have gotten you a picture of Anka just last week. It was like the size of my fist. And with the way her pigment works, she has a black vulva in the middle of her fluffy white butt. Super Cute. I've actually had someone ask when we were planning on neutering our dog.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Very normal. We just got out of Ava's first heat cycle. I had no idea they swell like that. And Ava's markings are a light fluffy butt with the black girly parts so it really was obvious! I think they lick themselves alot to keep themselves clean. 

Ava was in heat for 4 weeks but only bled for a week and a half. She only licked alot while she was bleeding and not so much the rest of the time.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

lol, Well, I'm a woman and don't have any experience with this, either, but I'm glad you're going through it first, as it's gonna happen over here one of these days!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds normal. might i suggest doggie diapers?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

How old is she?? I'm not sure exactly when to expect it...6-8 months old?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> How old is she?? I'm not sure exactly when to expect it...6-8 months old?


pretty much any time after 6 months.


----------

